# Fullbody spread



## gonehunting (May 14, 2005)

I currently have 40 bigfoots in my spread. 20 feeders and 20 upright. I would like to buy another eight. Should I have more feeders or uprights? Or should I just buy GHG sleeper shells to save the room?


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

uprights, I run all big foots with about a 80-20 mixture of upright to feeders, goes against the "Perfect ratio" everyones has in mind but we get a few birds.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Hard question to answer. It always depends on the picture you're trying to paint when you set up. Are you trying to look like feeding geese? Resting geese? Loafing geese? Geese that just landed? etc. Location is the most important concern, be in the right spot and 8 decoys isn't going to make a difference.

But if it were me and I had to choose right now, I'd probably go with feeders.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'd go with feeders too - a more relaxed, feeding flock.


----------

